
Show HN: Save your side project - bitsweet
http://sideprojects.assembly.com
======
hardwaresofton
I don't know how I feel about this project. It feels like their product is a
middleman, and sort of (maybe unintentionally) reinforces the idea that people
"own" ideas...

When I think about it, it's probably not actually different from just having
an open collective that takes on ideas and builds them for clients for free,
but this is a distinctively less personal feel... but 10% is (in my opinion) a
pretty hefty amount of revenue to share for just hosting.

If I'm understanding correctly, 10% revenue sharing for the simple value
proposition of connecting you to people who want to build you app and hosting
your app seems like too much.

Maybe I'm just not open minded enough for this to seem like a great idea to me
yet

~~~
semiel
I think there are a lot of practical problems with Assembly's model, but it
feels to me like an imperfect glimpse into what will someday be a really
valuable model. I love the idea of being able to contribute to a project with
minimal barriers to entry, and get an automatic stake in its success in
return.

~~~
bitsweet
Hi @semiel. This is our vision and we're hopefully iterating towards a more
perfect solution. We've thought intensely about the details but in reality,
we're still learning from the community and constantly finding opportunities
to improve. My email is matt@assembly.com if you ever want to share specific
thoughts - they are helpful.

------
derekp7
Is this service basically for SAAS type projects that could potentially have a
future revenue stream? Or is it also intended for regular open source
standalone projects? I've got some stuff in the pipeline where I've been
trying to find a way to get more exposure, so I can get people testing it
giving me an idea of future development priorities. But I don't see any type
of revenue stream, unless I sell support for the projects.

------
pearjuice
Somehow get the assembly newsletter once in a while and I have to say it's a
great newsletter. Not because I am so interested in what assembly does but
rather because the subject line is so compelling to click on. Almost like it's
not a newsletter but a real email. I don't know whether it is the lowcaps
which does the trick or the wording but it's nailing it.

~~~
timdorr
That's probably because they dogfood and have a database of really good emails
:) [https://assembly.com/really-good-emails](https://assembly.com/really-good-
emails)

~~~
sivaramom
I find most of the projects to require mostly Ruby/Rails/JavaScript stack.I
guess its high time to learn Ruby/Rails. I am a java developer.Was hardly able
to find any project here.

------
madflojo
Can't say enough about how I feel about Assembly. It's such a great way to
launch that idea you had but never got started.

------
dogweather
This is perfect timing for me. I have a project which is online and has users,
yet is languishing because I just don't have time.
([http://think200.com](http://think200.com) \- Test-driven app monitoring.)

I've been considering open-sourcing it and just hoping for the best. So this
is a good alternative to investigate first.

~~~
awwstn
Awesome. I'll follow up with you over email to chat about Think200 and how we
can make it thrive.

~~~
dogweather
Thanks! If you create a project, you'll find a rock-solid request queue and
user-feedback implementation:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fz9c8bae97bqxi3/think200-queuing-d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fz9c8bae97bqxi3/think200-queuing-
demo.mov?dl=0)

The app's about 85% done. I'm very open to how development can progress on
this. That being said, I won't be offended if think200 doesn't fit Assembly's
model.

------
atarian
How will you prevent ownership from being diluted by intentional (or even
unintentional) inflation of future bounties?

~~~
richthegeek
My experience with it a few months ago had this exact issue - there is no
standardisation of bounties whatsoever.

Initial work developing the API (10 hours of work, say) would be valued at
5000 credits but then after launch someone tweaking the color of a button
might get set at 2000 credits.

Perhaps there needs to be a review process for tasks that go through a list of
per-project moderators? Both for reducing cruft, keeping focus on the
currently-important stuff, and to normalise bounties across the project's
lifetime.

Alternatively, the bounties could be semi-invisible, instead with tasks
assigned to various levels of difficulty and importance...

------
sideproject
Apologies for a shameless plug.

Should you ever find your side project un-savable - for a variety of reasons
(commitment issue, personal, emotional, what-not), then you can always take
your project to SideProjectors and let others take over. :)

[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

~~~
hrjet
I am interested in viewing, but a heads up: the site shows zero entries, even
after enabling all first-party scripts and XHR requests. Not sure if third-
party scripts are essential, but if they are, consider not depending on them.

------
stickperson
Is there a way to filter by language?

~~~
bitsweet
that is coming. We're releasing version 2 of the platform shortly

------
jv22222
This project is very close to an idea I had in 2009 I really hope it takes
off:

[http://justinvincent.com/page/tag/venture-
matrix](http://justinvincent.com/page/tag/venture-matrix)

------
whiddershins
Is your focus web apps or would native mobile platforms be a candidate?

~~~
awwstn
Pretty much any software product works. A few examples of mobile apps on
Assembly:

\- [http://getgigradio.com/](http://getgigradio.com/) \-
[http://www.getripple.co/](http://www.getripple.co/) \-
[https://assembly.com/meowboard](https://assembly.com/meowboard)

